# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ερωτηση για Θυροτηλεφωνο

## Tegian

Χαιρετω τα μελη της σελιδας.

Αγαπητοι φιλοι εχω ακομα μια απορια. Μενω σε αυτονομη μεζονετα εδω και ενα χρονο και τωρα τελευταια παρατηρησα οτι οταν μου χτυπαει καποιος το θυροτηλεφωνο και ανοιγει και η καμερα ταυτοχρονα, οταν παταω να του ανοιξω η πορτα δεν ανοιγει. Αλλα μολις κλεισει η καμερα (μενει ανοιχτη γυρω στα 20') και πατησω το κουμπι τοτε ανοιγει η πορτα.

Το τεσταρα αρκετες φορες και παρατηρησα οτι οταν ανοιγει η καμερα και παταω το κουμπι για να ανοιξει η πορτα, ο ηχος που κανει το buzzer δεν ειναι δυνατος και το φως του θυροτηλεφωνου κανει σαν να χανει ταση. Αλλα μολις κλεισει η καμερα o ηχος του buzzer γινεται κανονικος και ανοιγει η πορτα. Ειναι σαν να τραβαει ολο το ρευμα η καμερα και δεν εχει αρκετο ρευμα το buzzer για να ανοιξει η γλωσσα της πορτας. 

Τι περιεργο πραμα ειναι αυτο; Πριν απο καιρο δουλευε κανονικοτατα !!!
Εχει κανεις καμια εξηγηση;

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια !!!

----------


## k_sotiris

Φίλτετε έτσει όπως τα λές πρέπει να φταίει το τροφοδοτικό.
Ακόμα τι μάρκα είναι ?

----------


## Tegian

Φιλε Σωτηρη σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου.

Ειναι μαρκα Comelit

----------


## Tegian

Αν οντως φταιει το τροφοδοτικο, που βρισκεται αυτο; (για να δω αν μπορω να το αλλαξω μονος μου)

Μηπως φταιει κατι αλλο;

----------


## briko

συνήθως το τροφοδοτικό είναι στην είσοδο σε κάποιο μέρος η ακόμα και μέσα στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα η και μέσα στην μπουτονιέρα (αν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη).

γνώμη μου είναι επειδή δεν ξέρεις καν που είναι το τροφοδοτικό άρα δεν έχεις και πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα και συνήθως πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα καλώδια από αυτά που μπορείς να διαχειριστείς φώναξε κάποιον ειδικό (αντιπροσωπεία) ΟΧΙ τον ηλεκτρολόγο της γειτονιάς

----------


## Tegian

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.Την εψαξα λιγο την δουλεια και βρηκα το τροφοδοτικο. Ειναι μονο του και δεν εχει πολλα καλωδια!
  Παρατηρησα και κατι αλλο οτι οταν παταω το μπουτον να ανοιξω τρεμοπαιζει και η οθονη του θυροτηλεφωνου.

  Τι να πω, Χαμος Παιδια !!!

----------


## Leonardo

ελεξε και την ταση .....

----------


## ορφεας

αν δεν το επιδιορθωσες ακόμα πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα πτώσης τάσης που οφείλεται πιθανώς σε υγρασία. αν σου είναι εύκολο άνοιξε την μπουτονιέρα και  τσεκάρισε τις συνδέσεις ή αν έχεις κάποιο εξωτερικό μπουάτ εκεί γύρο. τέτοια βλάβη αναγνωρίζεται εύκολα από την οξείδωση που παθαίνει ο χαλκός σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις

----------


## Tegian

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια.

Θα ελεγξω την ταση αλλα και εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα υγρασιας οπως ειπε ο φιλος Ορφεας. Υπαρχει ενα εξωτερικο μπουατ που λογικα απο εκει περνανε τα καλωδια. Πως μπορω να αναγνωρισω πια καλωδια ειναι της θυροτηλεορασης;

Αν ειναι θεμα υγρασιας τι ακριβως θα πρεπει να κανω για να το διορθωσω;

Ευχαριστω Παιδια !!!

----------


## briko

Μια γνώμη που θα δώσω είναι να ελέγξεις το κυπρί (ηλεκτρική κλειδαριά) αυτό απαιτεί αντικατάσταση γιατί αν έχει διαρροή παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα κατά τα αλλά ξαναλέω ότι αφού δεν γνωρίζεις από θυροτηλεοράσεις μην απασχόλησε με τα καλώδια θα κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημία

----------


## Tegian

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε briko το ειχα στο νου μου να ελεγξω το κυπρι. Πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν εκει ειναι το προβλημα, απο την οξυδωση οπως ειπε ο φιλος προηγουμενος;

Θα ασχοληθω το Σαβ/κο με το θεμα και θα ενημερωσω. Ειμαι γενικα πολυ προσεκτικος και μου αρεσει να ασχολουμαι.

Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## briko

> Πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν εκει ειναι το προβλημα,



μονο αλαζοντας την

----------

